# How long have you people gone without seeing your dart frog?



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

Becouse my galactus have been hiding for two days now...And didnt see them ones


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

granted i dont sit and stare at the tank since i really dont have time but i only ever see all three imitators about once a month. i can usually find 2 at any one time but the third usually hides really good. i never see my Mantella madigascariensis unless its feeding time. they like to hide but arent shy when food is around. used to see them quite a bit when it was just plants in the tank but i added leaf litter and now i rarely see them. prolly cause i startle them when i walk into the room and since they are on a bottom shelf they are usually the last frogs i look at.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

I've gone upwards of 2 weeks with my GL lamasi.

-Solly


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok Thanks...Thats Good to know


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Did you just get your frogs? I actually went almost 3 weeks without seeing mine after they first arrived.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I haven’t seen my trivitattus pair in two months!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Galacts are very odd frogs in some ways. They can go from being bold to being incredibly shy due to age, vivarium setup, and grouping. In general, when they are young they tend to be on the shy side and since they are excellent diggers, will find places to hide themselves away. My advice is to let them be, feed them well, keep the humidity up, etc. The worst thing you can do in my opinion is to be digging around in the viv for them.

Bill


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Geeze, I don't even know the last time I saw my Galacts without moving aside some plants. At least a month or more.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, my galacs tend to be pretty reclusive unless it's feeding time as well. I'd say it's pretty normal.

- Josh


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

It was nearly 3 weeks that I didnt see my GL Panguana Lamasi pair. Now for the last 3 days I have seen them both out and about all day. These are weird frogs. One is looking extra fat these days 8) 
Frank


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow, it's been a while since I've been here. Kind of got a little discouraged after losing my pums. But I'm back. Hello everyone!

I have only seen one of my GL Panguana Lamasi pair once in the past six months (for about 2 seconds) So all of your frogs are a bunch of amatures, mine are the ones that really know how to hide :wink:


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Believe it or not - 6+ months. I had a 6 point Auratus in a tank solo. I looked for him for weeks and couldn't find him - turned the tank upside down looking in every nook and cranny possible, behind the background etc. After 3 months I concluded that he had somehow expired. I let the tank go without a resident for another 2 months and then moved a few froglets in for grow-out. A month later I looked in the tank and caught him sitting out in the open! 

A close inspection of the tank show that he had dug a series of subsoil tunnels throughout the viv - most not visible from the exterior glass. He was amazingly fat considering I hadn't fed the tank for 2 months - must have been living off fauna living in the viv subsoil.

I have a pair of camo auratus that have extensive tunnels and orange galacts that tunnel and squeeze into seemingly impossible places.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

you people? whats that supposed to mean? :shock: 

nick :lol:


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

eh I must be lucky :lol: I see my frog every day and he is always hopping around ^_^ Just got him too.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, I generally see most of my frogs, including all of my vents (usually), but there are some that like to stay out of sight most of the time. Which is a shame, 'cause I love my galacs.  Still, reclusive frogs are generally nothing to worry about.
And, yeah, waddaya mean, "you people?" ;P

- Josh


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

After not seeing my mantella expectatas for a couple months I was afraid tehy were all dead so I searched for them for about an hour, and still didnt find one. Later, when I replanted it I found it all tangled up in the roots of a plant and quite annoyed at me for disturbing it.


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok thanks every one...YOU PEOPLE :lol:


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, FWIW, I took "you people" as yet another attempt to deal with English's stupid lack of a recognizable plural "you." (I like "you all" myself.)  

And...my frogs were very bold, so that I knew within hours when two were lost. Unfortunately, even that was too late...


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

c'est ma said:


> Well, FWIW, I took "you people" as yet another attempt to deal with English's stupid lack of a recognizable plural "you." (I like "you all" myself.)
> 
> And...my frogs were very bold, so that I knew within hours when two were lost. Unfortunately, even that was too late...


its very simple, there are 3 levels of "you"

you=1
you all=a few(~6 and under)
all you all=many(over 6)

thus endith the lesson


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

I see. So this topic should have been, "How long have all you all gone without seeing your dart frog..."

Much better!


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

Hmm...That doesnt sound right


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

well grammatically speaking :wink: you is the plural of you. Like sheep or deer or fish. "you all" is kind of a southern thing "y'all" is definately a southern thing and you guys is more northern. I have never actually heard "all you all" but I have heard "all y'all", and "yous guys" like in good fellas or something-- where is that from?

To answer the posted question I haven't seen my imi pair since I removed the tad- I wonder if they are pouting? hmmm.....? actually the male jumped out at me just this morning at feeding time- an attack maybe for removing the tad? It was the first time I have seen either of them in over a week or so.


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

will hunger drive them out to hunt?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

naja_naja said:


> will hunger drive them out to hunt?


Yes but not necessarily while you are around plus the flies will wander into their hiding places as well...you would be amazed at how well fed galacs can be while being hidden for most of the time. Though I find that they are out at some point during each day...the trick is knowing when and how to not disturb them at that point.

Bill


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Man, Ive had my Azureus for a month, hes my first and only dart, and I rarely see him. He'll come out when I dump fruit flies in and hunt them, but right after hes done he goes into hiding. The viv has high humidity and I mist often. Hes out more often if I skip feeding him a day (I try to feed him almost every day, as he is a young frog and I want him to get plenty of nutrition and whatever). 

Most of the time I will walk in my room to see him scatter under his coconut or into a hole in the back of the viv. Little punk .


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

It's funny, Every time I gripe about never seeing my GL Lamasi pair, I end up seeing one of them the next day. :roll: 

I woke up the other morning and looked up at the viv, and there he was hanging on the glass. I actually got to watch him hunt around for FFs for about 5 mins before he saw the giant watching him and dove for cover. 

I still have not seen the pair at the same time, so I don't know if they are both alive and well or if I just have one. Maybe now that I griped about that I'll see them both tomorrow. lol.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Alan Zimmerman said:


> Believe it or not - 6+ months. I had a 6 point Auratus in a tank solo. I looked for him for weeks and couldn't find him - turned the tank upside down looking in every nook and cranny possible, behind the background etc. After 3 months I concluded that he had somehow expired. I let the tank go without a resident for another 2 months and then moved a few froglets in for grow-out. A month later I looked in the tank and caught him sitting out in the open!
> 
> A close inspection of the tank show that he had dug a series of subsoil tunnels throughout the viv - most not visible from the exterior glass. He was amazingly fat considering I hadn't fed the tank for 2 months - must have been living off fauna living in the viv subsoil.
> 
> I have a pair of camo auratus that have extensive tunnels and orange galacts that tunnel and squeeze into seemingly impossible places.


Wow I would have never guessed darts would dig!


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

dustin_grey said:


> Man, Ive had my Azureus for a month, hes my first and only dart, and I rarely see him..


if he is young i wouldnt worry about. alot of ppl say young azureus really like to hide when younger but get bolder with age. mine have been this way. now they are almost 18 months out of water and are becoming quite bold


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

...Any one else have a story too tell?  :?: :?:


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

c'est ma said:


> Well, FWIW, I took "you people" as yet another attempt to deal with English's stupid lack of a recognizable plural "you." (I like "you all" myself.)
> 
> And...my frogs were very bold, so that I knew within hours when two were lost. Unfortunately, even that was too late...


In NY the solution is "You'se guys" :wink: 

[Born Queens NY 1969]

S


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

I'll bet you use that a lot in your practice... :wink: 

...makes "y'all" sound better & better!


----------

